# Check out this monster bear



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Last week I was able to take a great bear with my bow. I knew there was a monster bear that was hitting my bait but he was nocturnal and I elected to take another good boar. My good friend Carl still had a tag so we went through the proper paper work with the state and got him switched to my bait station. He passed on many great bears, and last night the big one messed up and Carl got an arrow in him. He is the biggest bear I have ever seen. I'm just glad that someone was able to get this boar.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That guys a freak! Congrats to Carl!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Good gosh. THAT is a beast.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Get the big tape and scale that's a big bear! Congrats


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bear! Congrats to you both on great bears!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW! Impresive. Post up a pic of your bear too!

Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow. That is a pig. Congrats to your buddy and to you as well. I am expecting to draw a Utah bear tag soon. Between this and what I will consider to be the best thread in years by swbuckmaster, I have even more reason to be excited for my chance.

Thanks for sharing.

Bryce


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Here is my bear that I shot last week. Its a great bear and I am more than happy with him.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to the both of you. They are both nice bears. Are you both rugging them out?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

both bears are huge. Nice job and congrats on both bears


----------

